
New Ultra-Fast Charging Tech Could Lead to a New Age in Energy - blisterpeanuts
https://futurism.com/new-ultra-fast-charging-tech-could-lead-to-a-new-age-in-energy/
======
blisterpeanuts
Article is reprinted from this U-T publication from February 2017:

[https://news.utexas.edu/2017/02/28/goodenough-introduces-
new...](https://news.utexas.edu/2017/02/28/goodenough-introduces-new-battery-
technology)

